# Baby chicks



## mistinichole (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello!!! Can anyone help me answer this ?... Will 2 3week old females be o.k. with 25female day old babies in our brooder together or will they hurt them???? Thanks-Misti-


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

In general terms they might be okay if--

you have a large brooder

enough feeders

enough waterers.

The 3 week olds even though their are only 2 in number, will be tremendously stronger than the day olds, so if their is even a slight competetion for food, water or warmth the day olds will suffer.

Is their any way to brood the day olds for a week or two before putting them together?


----------



## mistinichole (Nov 19, 2012)

*?*

Well we ordered a rainbow pack and the of 2 out of 27 lived so we tried the same order again and all arrived D.O.A. sooo sad.. So we tried a different package the rare of the rarest and called the post office this morning and all seems good!! Get at 7:30 soo excited!!! Just hope the girls all get along!!! We only have 1 big brooder want to make a 2nd part to it.. Guess we will have to watch tem real close.. We think they are to small yet to put out with the Bantams in the chicken coop,our female out there is pretty sassy and I don't want her to hurt them... Thanks-Misti-


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

So sorry you lost so many the first batch and the second. After so many lost due to shipping i would be on the safe side and would raise them by themselves for at least a week then try putting them with the older ones. If you do not have the space then watch them very closely for the first few days.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Weather must be real bad where you guys live!
Cold?
The hatchery I usually order from is in Tx, I get my birds the day after they hatch, with a very low mortality rate.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! I can't imagine how awful that was to get a whole batch to only have 2 make it and then the 2nd round being doa. How sad. I sure hope this next round goes much better for you! Where I got my day old, the feed mill orders them for you and you pick them up there. They like to make sure all is well before customers get them and they still guaranteed them too.


----------



## mistinichole (Nov 19, 2012)

Well thought I would give you guys an update!!! Well we got our babies wednesday morning we were excited but at the same time nervous but it was sooo good to hear alot of chirping and only lost a few this time around... But better than before and the 2 bigger birds seem to be getting along with the babies so far!!! I will post some pics as soon as my new camera card comes in!! I will post some new pics of my baby bantams that are in the big coop now also!!!! Thanks Guys for the support-Misti-


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

That is soo great! It is good the older chicks are getting along and would love seeing pictures of your babies.


----------



## mistinichole (Nov 19, 2012)

Well the 1st box was cold and when the 2nd box came it was below 0 wind chills and the post office missed shipped witch caused them to be a day behind.. Poor lil girls didn't have a chance!!! What hatchery is it that you use??? we have used Ideal and Murray hatchery's and so far like them both!!! Thanks-Misti-


----------



## mistinichole (Nov 19, 2012)

Well here are some pics of are babies!!! Does anybody have any idea what the big ones are??? We have 2 of them they came with our rainbow layer!!!


----------



## mistinichole (Nov 19, 2012)

I am so devastated I wanted to sit down and just cry!!! A couple of days ago went out to our coop to feed my pride and joy Bantam assortment to find all of them dead but 2!!! Makes me so sick to work so hard and then have this happen!!! Think it was a ****!! Here are my two survivors Bonnie&Clyde!! They are so talkative.. What kind do you think they are??? We have them inside in a temp.. cage for now poor babies!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It's just terrible to see something like that when you're anticipating a happy event.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

